# Asking Semi-Pros/Amateurs in Toronto - Where do you find models



## TOUS_O (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi All,

Just curious to know where do you guys find models~  I have very limited access to models also I have tried modelmayhem and the quality of models seems to be everywhere.  Any suggestions?  Currently I am working on outdoor candid shots mainly in downtown Toronto.

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't have any ideas for you, besides contacting a modeling agency in TO...but if there is anywhere in Canada where it should be easy to find models (or just people willing to pose for you), TO would near the top of the list.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 12, 2011)

Go to the bar/club and get a few numbers.  Just make sure they know you are not a professional and it would be for fun/learning experience.  I would say the club would be better because most of the women are already dressed for a photoshoot so you can get an idea of what you'll be seeing later.


----------



## TOUS_O (Sep 12, 2011)

jake337 said:


> Go to the bar/club and get a few numbers. Just make sure they know you are not a professional and it would be for fun/learning experience. I would say the club would be better because most of the women are already dressed for a photoshoot so you can get an idea of what you'll be seeing later.



LOL!!  never thought it about I think I will give it a try!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2011)

jake337 said:


> Go to the bar/club and get a few numbers...


 Because no one would take this as a cheesy pick-up line.  How about getting in touch with camera clubs in your area?  What sort of models are you looking for?


----------



## TOUS_O (Sep 12, 2011)

tirediron said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the bar/club and get a few numbers...
> ...



I am also looking for a camera club in Toronto asl well.  Never really wanted to join any club/forum until recently.
I would say just everyday people for now.  I would like to start with TFP but it doesn't sound appealing to many good models especially in Toronto.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 12, 2011)

I would say keep trying Model Mayhem. You've got two possibilities; either they will be good models or they won't. If they're good models, than you can really hone your shooting skills, if they're not, than you get to work on your direction skills, which are at least as important as your shooting skills.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 12, 2011)

tirediron said:


> Because no one would take this as a cheesy pick-up line.



So?

Cheesy pick-up lines can be great openers. TBH, I approach getting models the same way I approach getting a date. I actually told someone here not too long ago that if he could get a date, he could get a model 

I don't work a whole lot with models today but when I do, 90% of them are amateurs I find on the street. The other 10% are pros because the client requested a well known name or a specific unknown (probably their niece or nephew.) But I find I can much more interesting results with the amateurs because they just don't have the set of poses they go through for every photog out there.

As for the models already being ready for a shoot if they are in a club, I guess that depends on the shoot.


----------



## skieur (Sep 13, 2011)

Japanese Cultural Centre used to provide models in full "dress" as models to camera club nights in North York and elsewhere.  Camera clubs in Toronto used to be regionally based and often out of a public library.  I would assume that there still is a Scarborough Camera Club.

skieur


----------



## jake337 (Sep 14, 2011)

tirediron said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to the bar/club and get a few numbers...
> ...



That could seem cheesy!  I guess it would depend on an individuals delivery.  Model mayhem and camera clubs would be good options, especially for availability.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 14, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Because no one would take this as a cheesy pick-up line.
> ...



As for how they're dressed, yes depends on the shoot your looking to do.  I was just saying that they would be trying to look pretty/sexy and you could get a sense of some individual style.  Plus there are many different types of clubs/pars/pubs each with their own type of customers.  Biker bars to high class hoes.


----------



## noobclicker (Sep 28, 2011)

you could always try and find a couple of other amateur photographers who need the same thing and trade off being behind the camera and in front of the lens


----------

